# FE afternoon vs PE morning session



## ketanco (Apr 25, 2013)

Just curious, is the afternoon session of FE exam is equivalent to Morning session of PE exam?


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Apr 25, 2013)

I found the PE morning session to be easier than the FE afternoon (I took "other disciplines"). Since the PE is discipline-specific, I was much more familiar with essentially all of the material in the exam.

But, I did take the FE several years after college, so I probably found the FE more difficult than others.


----------



## ketanco (Apr 25, 2013)

is the FE reference I downloaded from NCEES website good referencefor PE exam too?


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Apr 25, 2013)

I found the FE reference book lacking in usefulness. The CERM will have all of that information and more in much better laid out format.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 25, 2013)

in general the FE exam was harder for me than the PE exam...the PE was definitely difficult but FE was still harder because it covered WAY more topic that I wasn't familar with.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 25, 2013)

ketanco said:


> Just curious, is the afternoon session of FE exam is equivalent to Morning session of PE exam?






Good question. I took the FE so long ago and I took the General in the afternoon so I can't answer. But, in looking at the FE Civil PM test plan and the PE Civil AM test plan, there seems to be a lot of subject similarity (and some differences).

FE Civil Test Plan

PE Civil Test Plan


----------



## Peele1 (Apr 25, 2013)

For the PE (most disciplines), there is no difference to the AM ad PM section. Any question could be in either.

The PE is supposed to be harder than the FE, by design. Whether it is for an individual, is variable on the individual.

Given that pass rates for the PE are very low, and sometimes barely above guessing, and based on my experience of the PE (passed), the PE was way harder than the FE. Also, the FE book did nothing to help me with the PE. The CERM, MERM, EERM, PRM, etc. are probably the de-facto standards for the PE. If you don't have at least a foot of PE reference materials, you aren't trying...


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 25, 2013)

Peele1 said:


> *For the PE (most disciplines), there is no difference to the AM ad PM section. Any question could be in either.*
> 
> The PE is supposed to be harder than the FE, by design. Whether it is for an individual, is variable on the individual.
> 
> Given that pass rates for the PE are very low, and sometimes barely above guessing, and based on my experience of the PE (passed), the PE was way harder than the FE. Also, the FE book did nothing to help me with the PE. The CERM, MERM, EERM, PRM, etc. are probably the de-facto standards for the PE. If you don't have at least a foot of PE reference materials, you aren't trying...




Not sure about electrical but this is not true for Civil. There is a little overlap but there are AM-specific questions and PM-specific questions. http://ncees.org/exams/pe-exam/

Also, I think the pass rates between FE and PE are very comparable (especially for Civil) - and are far above guessing 

http://ncees.org/exams/fe-exam/

http://ncees.org/exams/pe-exam/


----------



## Lomarandil (Apr 30, 2013)

I still carry the FE reference manual with me -- it's a great quick reference for the subjects you aren't horribly familiar with -- in my case, environmental, and the transportation curve equations. It won't cover many in depth questions, but is great for the PE AM in my opinion.

Lo


----------



## STEEL MAN (Apr 30, 2013)

PE Civil AM is difficult, FE PM Civil is more of concepts and short solutions, the PE Am Civil needed more analysis and calculations, although there might be similarities.


----------

